# Need sincere advice



## samkap (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi,
We are family of three ( myself 42, spouse 37, daughter 13 ). We are jointly earning 40,000(in hand) + 10,000(savings via PF) per month in India. So, in 40,000 we are hand to mouth . We have our own house, car, shop , A.C., Fully automatic washing machine, double door fridge, microwave etc. Our daughter is in 7th standard. We have relative in Australia , so we had tried for PR but there is a 45 days supervised teaching practice clause for getting OZ visa but my wife had done B.Ed through correspondence and has 7 year teaching experience. So , now the options left are NZ and Canada. My wife don't like cold weather . So, we zeroed at NZ . We have no relative in NZ. So, in short following are my main worries :
1. Can I get a suitable job in NZ that is sufficient to run my family at present I am running a retail stationery shop and I am a graduate (B.A.) my wife is M.Sc. , B.Ed.) ?
2. Or we both have to work to run our family ?
3. What is the minimum cost of simple living per month ?
4. Is Auckland good for initial stay ?
5. Do we need a personal 4 wheeler or 2 wheeler to commute ?
I really need some sincere advice as this can be the turning point of our life . Thanks in advance !


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

1. Maybe. All depends if you have a recognized qualification and sufficient matching skills and experience to be considered as a candidate for an occupation in NZ. It isn't easy getting a job in NZ when you are overseas and without a visa that allows you to work here.
2. Depends how much you need to earn to run the family.
3. Difficult to answer as the term simple living is different for everyone. What you feel is a necessity, I may not and vice versa. In my opinion and to afford the things that we need to survive comfortably, for a family of 3 you need to be earning at least NZ$100k per year - maybe $120k per year plus if you intend on going to Auckland. Many many people survive on a heck of a lot less but as I said simple living can be vastly different from one person to the next.
4. Busy and one of the most expensive places to live in the country. Depending on your field of expertise Auckland may be your only option but to live there you will need more salary than say Hamilton or Tauranga or Wellington as it's a more expensive place to live generally.
5. All depends where you live in relation to work. Wellington and Auckland have some passenger train services and all the major city's have good bus links. Other than those you'll need a car or bike/moped/motorbike to get around if you live a commutable distance from work. Auckland is a pig of a place to get around at peak times simply due to the volume of traffic.


----------



## samkap (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks a lot Escapedtonz . As I am able to understand from your nice advice is that we should prefer hemilton or wellington or tauranga in place of Auckland for our initial stay in NZ. Now I should research about these places. Thanks again.


----------

